# Pompano on the fly



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello all, my first post here. Picked up a couple Pompano on the bay side of Okaloosa island on Sunday the 30th.





Caught a lady fish and spooked a bunch of Reds up, which is what I was after, hence. The 9wt.. Can't wait for my 7wt to arrive, I think it will be the perfect size rod for Pomp, trout, and reds.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish!...congrats!.......................did he jump?


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you! It didn't jump, but took off on two good drag pulls. Fun fight, a lot different then the fish I'm familiar with out west..


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! I have yet to catch a pompano on the fly.

That's a nice setup you have!


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you! Love fishing from a paddleboard, its like float tube fishing &#55356;&#57251; but better, I can stand up and really sight fish!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Way to go on the pompano. Which model bote is that? You have no problems casting from that board? I have a 10'10 that I fish from but never used the fly rod as its not very buoyant.


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks, the board is a 2015 Bugslinger HD. I am 6'1" and a 165lbs I have pretty good balance, 10ft board would be a little harder to cast a flyrod from. I say 12' or longer.. My roommate is 6' and 230 something (muscle) he rides the the 14' Ahab with a yeti tundra 50 on it casts conventional gear no problem. I'll look for some photos of our setups and post them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch on the fly!!! Cool pics!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Pomps on the fly hard to beat in my book! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch and pics!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done, that was some great luck, or some real skill!


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you! Here are some pictures of the board set ups and some more random catches from them, the flounder was actually caught on a vibrax spinner...weird.


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is a good pic of the setups, from the left: 14' Ahab w/a Yeti Tundra 50, then a 10'6" HD Flood w/a Yeti tundra 35 then a 12' HD Bugslinger w/a Yeti Roadie 20 this was a Blackwater trip so no fishing gear.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pics. Makes me want to sell my outback to get the 12 footer. What is that on the bugslinger... last picture. is that a push pole or light?


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Which picture? The vertical white rods you see in some of the photos are stake out poles (anchor poles), They can also be used as a push pole. The roommate and I made sectional poles so we can add to them if the depth increases. I don't recommend them, I only run a rope anchor now. PM me if you want to hear why. Certainly go out and demo some boards, Bote does a demo ride on Wednesday afternoons I think in Destin, call the Destin store and tell him a redheaded fellow by the name of Tim sent you. The new flagship store in Mary Ester is way cool!! Also you can try the YOLO store in San Destin, they also have a fishing specific paddleboard with their own pond to demo behind the store. 

All I can say is demo before you buy. Take a fly rod with you, both companies are cool enough to let you take a fly rod out on a demo ride to see how it is as a casting platform. 

Good luck, Tim


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Those are awesome pictures!


----------

